# HELP!! now, dog ate baking soda and cornstarch??!!



## bluetou

This afternoon we made a recipe (for the kids, it is like playdough), we used 3 cups baking soda, and 1 cup cornstarch, to 1 cup water, placed on stove to boil (stir to consistency of mashed potatoes)

LET COOL....

Then the kids played with this mixture...made figurines.

I DID NOT realize my 7 month old dog, got into our living room (where it is off limits to her (a door is always closed)....but she got in (door was open)...and GOT a figurine of this mixture :doh:

I called the vet, he does not seem too concerned.

BUT I read online this is highly toxic if eaten in large amounts.:yuck:

SHE got about a handfull (remember the mixture is only baking soda and cornstarch), and she got a handful of this and ate it.

SHE seems to be wanting to drink a lot, which I am not encouraging as I worry of levening the baking soda....

SHE seems bloated.....

WILL she be ok???

HELP PLEASE need guidance!!

thanks, mom to maggie...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Call animal poison control. There is a 50.00 or 60.00 fee, but it's worth the peace of mind.

(*888) 426-4435*

*Baking Powder and Baking Soda*


Although not really foods, baking powder and baking soda are common items found in the kitchen. They are both leavening agents, used in baked goods to create a gas, which causes doughs and batters to rise.
Baking soda is sodium bicarbonate. Baking powder combines baking soda with an acid of some kind, usually cream of tartar, sodium aluminum sulphate or calcium acid phosphate, or a combination of the three.
If your dog eats a large amount of either of these powders, he can suffer from electrolyte changes, and congestive heart failure.
Keep baking soda and baking powder out of your dog's reach. If you spill some on the floor, clean it up immediately.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Kimm said:


> Call animal poison control. There is a 50.00 or 60.00 fee, but it's worth the peace of mind.
> 
> (*888) 426-4435*



PLEASE do this, especially if she seems bloated. That can be very dangerous and progresses quickly.


----------



## bluetou

ugh!

I did call my vet, and spoke to her. She told me she should be fine...

now I am freaking out.... my vet said she should be fine...but what i read on the internet she can get some major reactions, heart failure, muscle spasms...etc...she is wanting to drink water right now....but I am scared to give her any....omg!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

bluetou said:


> ugh!
> 
> I did call my vet, and spoke to her. She told me she should be fine...
> 
> now I am freaking out.... my vet said she should be fine...but what i read on the internet she can get some major reactions, heart failure, muscle spasms...etc...she is wanting to drink water right now....but I am scared to give her any....omg!.


The Internet can be a scary place. Reliable sites are pretty much obligated to share every possible situation and outcome. If you are worried, I'd call APC. They are really helpful and they can put your mind at ease.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I would think that water mixed with baking soda would create a large amount of gas. One of my dogs (a beagle/dachshund) many years ago ate some bread that didn't rise, and she had the worst gas I've even seen. She was fine, although she was distended for a while, but no bloat.

If you want a second opinion to confirm your vet's, I'd call the poison control center just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bluetou

ok...i was outside with the dog...she just had a big poop (a normal one)...then she had a huge diareah poop.

...she seems to be doing better now. should I give her more water?

I did not call ACP, I did call my vet again and she assured me the dog would be fine...

SO I am thinking I should trust in her. Maggie is walking around and wagging her tail and all happy and looking chipper (compared to just an hour ago when she was laying down and looking glum) it seems as though the poop she did helped...(maybe upset stomach) and now she is feeling relieved.

I am thinking we will be alright...thank you, for your prompt emails

peace
kind regards, maggies mom


----------



## Cam's Mom

The bloating would have been from the baking soda reacting with her stomach acid to produce gas. There was only a little bit of soda, so once it's all reacted her tummy should settle. Teaspoon amounts of baking soda can actually be given for too much stomach acid in humans (never heard of it in dogs)

I would let her drink, a little at a time, to help her flush out the excess salt she produced when the baking soda reacted with the hydrochloric acid in her stomach. She's going to feel thirsty like you do when you eat too much salty food. Then remember she'll need to pee more too.


----------



## MurphyTeller

bluetou said:


> SO I am thinking I should trust in her. Maggie is walking around and wagging her tail and all happy and looking chipper (compared to just an hour ago when she was laying down and looking glum) it seems as though the poop she did helped...(maybe upset stomach) and now she is feeling relieved.


OK, I don't want to sound like an alarmist. If your working under the guidance of a vet you trust who has advised you to do some watchful waiting that's what you need to do. I'm not a vet, nor do I play one on the forum  I would advise you to do two things - first figure out the location and phone number of the local emergency vet - or your vet if they come in for emergencies. If she does get bloat you need to act quickly. Second know what the symptoms of obstruction or bloat are...I've copied and pasted both. I hope you both have a good evening...hopefully all figurines will pass...It is possible that the mixture is old enough to be basically inert...in which case the danger is blockage - depending how much it was chewed 

http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm
Bloat Symptoms
*Typical symptoms often include some (but not necessarily all) of the following, according to the links below. Unfortunately, from the onset of the first symptoms you have very little time (sometimes minutes, sometimes hours) to get immediate medical attention for your dog. Know your dog and know when it's not acting right. *







*Attempts to vomit (usually unsuccessful); may occur every 5-30 minutes*







_This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as *the "hallmark symptom"*_







_"Unsuccessful vomiting" means either nothing comes up or possibly just foam and/or mucous comes up _ 







*Doesn't act like usual self*







_Perhaps the earliest warning sign and may be the only sign that almost always occurs_







_We've had several reports that dogs who bloated asked to go outside in the middle of the night. If this is combined with frequent attempts to vomit, and if your dog doesn't typically ask to go outside in the middle of the night, bloat is a very real possibility. _







*Significant anxiety and restlessness*
_One of the earliest warning signs and seems fairly typical_







*"Hunched up" or "roached up" appearance*
_This seems to occur fairly frequently_







*Lack of normal gurgling and digestive sounds in the tummy*







_Many dog owners report this after putting their ear to their dog's tummy._







_If your dog shows any bloat symptoms, you may want to try this immediately. _ 







*Bloated abdomen that may feel tight (like a drum)*
_*Despite the term "bloat," many times this symptom never occurs or is not apparent*_







Pale or off-color gums
_Dark red in early stages, white or blue in later stages_







Coughing







Unproductive gagging







Heavy salivating or drooling







Foamy mucous around the lips, or vomiting foamy mucous







Unproductive attempts to defecate







Whining







Pacing







Licking the air







Seeking a hiding place







Looking at their side or other evidence of abdominal pain or discomfort







May refuse to lie down or even sit down







May stand spread-legged







May curl up in a ball or go into a praying or crouched position







May attempt to eat small stones and twigs







Drinking excessively







Heavy or rapid panting







Shallow breathing







Cold mouth membranes







Apparent weakness; unable to stand or has a spread-legged stance
_Especially in advanced stage_







Accelerated heartbeat
_Heart rate increases as bloating progresses_







Weak pulse







Collapse

[COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]http://www.dog-behavior-training.co.uk/dog_obstruction_digestive_system.html[/COLOR][/COLOR]

[COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]Symptoms[/COLOR][/COLOR]
**
for Obstructions in the [COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]Digestive System[/COLOR][/COLOR]

The symptoms for an obstruction in your dogs' upper digestive system are likely to be:

1. Repeated retching to try and clear the object or blockage from their upper digestive tubes.

2. Drooling and lots of visible [COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]saliva[/COLOR][/COLOR] due to the dog not being able to swallow the normal amount of saliva.

3. Unable to swallow food resulting in [COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]vomiting[/COLOR][/COLOR].

Symptoms for obstruction in the lower digestive system including the [COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]stomach[/COLOR][/COLOR] and intestines may be:

1. Larger objects will not be able to move further than the stomach causing infrequent bouts of vomiting that may not occur for up to 2 days at a time.

2. Smaller objects that move further than the stomach may cause very frequent and almost constant vomiting and retching to try and clear the object with no sign of [COLOR=#0054a6! important][COLOR=#0054a6! important]diarrhea[/COLOR][/COLOR].

3. Loss of appetite and not wanting to eat or drink anything because all movement of the dogs waste is restricted or stopped completely.

4. Dog may try strenuous attempts at passing feces.


----------



## bluetou

thank you for the info on bloat

maggie is wanting to drink lots of water...i am worried to give her too much...so as you said to give it to her in smaller amounts.....

i am going to stay up with her and watch her.....i will let you all know...

the stuff she ate was not that old (we just made the mixture) and she ate it about five hours later....

sheesh...

anyway, I am keeping a watchful eye on her, and seeing how she goes...thanks again everyone, and thanks for posting the info on "bloat"

peace
maggies mom


----------



## bluetou

Just wanted to let everyone know that Maggie is doing well. We stayed up with her till 230 am....and she peed lots and drank water (we only gave her water off and on, I was scared to overflow her)....her belly was a bit bloated, but I read in your post that if you put your head to her belly and listen you should hear gurgle sounds (and this is a good sign). I heard these sounds with maggie and this made me feel better.

She did have a really good poop and diareah, and she came in feeling so much more chipper after this.

She kept looking at us all night while we were up with her, as we kept her up way past her bedtime (she sleeps in her crate)...she kept kind of wanting for the command to go sleepy sleepy. 

So our mind was feeling much better towards the mid morning hours we knew she was fine so we tucked her into bed.

THank you all so much!!
Peace to you all
and thank you again!!

kind regards,
Maggie's mom...


----------



## lgnutah

It is clear that flavor does not dictate what a dog will eat! Baking soda and cornstarch....nasty!
Yesterday we were cleaning out the garage and Brooks got an old paper machie (sp) figure my kids had made about 20 years ago and started eating it. Go figure.


----------



## WLR

First of all I'm glad things "worked out". 

I feel your pain. 

Read the issues of the "Piper Chronicles" and you'll know what I mean.
My tag line may give you a clue.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I'm happy to hear she is okay. I have frequent flyer miles at Animal Poison Control. My Vet will no longer give out advise. I have to call them directly. Tucker has been pretty good about not getting into stuff lately.


----------

